# [solved]Gnome-panel Clock Applet nie działa zupełnie

## Johnny_Bit

Problem jest taki: pewnego dnia jakiś czas temu zegar gnoma przy logowaniu po prostu się wykrzaczył. Usunąłem go z konfiguracji, ale gdy chciałem go dodać nadal się krzaczył. Olałem problem żeby załatwić go dziś, a tu mimo iż usunąłem całą konfiguracje zegara, on nadal się krzaczy. usunąłem jeszcze raz konfiguracje, zemergowałem jeszcze raz gnome-panel i dla pewności gnome-applets i nadal lipa. co bym nie robił zegaz się wykrzacza. nie mam jak sprawdzić co jest w konsoli, bo wiadomo - applet.

wersja:

całe gnome: 2.26.3

jakie informacje jeszcze były by potrzebne?Last edited by Johnny_Bit on Wed Sep 23, 2009 7:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## November

revdep-rebuild -L libssl3.so.12

gdzieś tam pisali o tym.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Działa! Dzięki wielkie!

Tylko czemu tak jest? Przecież revdep-rebuild (bez parametrów) uruchamiam po każdym emerge i chyba powinno być ok... widać nie...

----------

## wirus

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> Działa! Dzięki wielkie!
> 
> Tylko czemu tak jest? Przecież revdep-rebuild (bez parametrów) uruchamiam po każdym emerge i chyba powinno być ok... widać nie...

 

Dlatego warto zainstalować app-portage/elogv i po każdym update przejżeć logi z portage.

----------

## kacper

i co jeszcze? Eh, co raz bardziej mi to zaczyna przypominać Slackware i słynne UPGRADE.TXT

----------

## wirus

 *kacper wrote:*   

> i co jeszcze? 

 

I więcej nic. Przeglądanie logów w gentoo to podstawa.

EOT

----------

